# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  جابه‌جايي اجسام با استفاده از امواج صوتي

## khatereh 2

محققان دانشگاه زوريخ روش جديدي را ابداع کردند که در آن با استفاده از امواج صوتي ايستاده، علاوه بر جابه‌جايي اجسام مي‌توان نحوه حرکت آن‌ها را در اين جابه‌جايي کنترل کرد. 
 
در اين شيوه از يک گسيل‌گر و يک بازتابنده صوتي به منظور ايجاد يک مسير رفت و برگشت براي امواج صوتي استفاده مي‌شود. 
موج‌هاي رفت و برگشت در جريان کار با يکديگر تداخل مي‌کنند. در نتيجه اين تداخل در برخي نقاط موج پديده تشديد و در برخي نقاط آن اصطلاحاً گره ايجاد مي‌شود. 
 
در نقاط تشديد، نيروي موج در بيشترين حد و در راستاي نيروي جاذبه زمين در جهت موافق يا مخالف آن است که به آن اصطلاحاً موج ايستاده گفته مي‌شود. در حالي که نيروي موج در گره‌ها تقريبا صفر است. 
براي بهره‌برداري از نيروي موج ايستاده، محققان چند گسيل‌گر موسوم به مبدل پيزوالکتريک لانگوين با ابعاد ۱۵ ميليمتر را با فاصله بسيارکمي از يکديگر قرار دادند و يک بازتابنده مسطح را در بالاي اين گسيل‌گرها نصب کردند. به اين ترتيب توانستند يک موج ايستاده را با استفاده از چندين گسيل‌گر توليد کنند که توانايي بلند کردن يک قطره آب را داشت. سپس با تغيير ولتاژ گسيل‌گرها به‌طور همزمان توانستند نقطه اوج امواج و در نتيجه موقعيت قطره آب را تغيير دهند. 
 
بر اساس نتايج حاصل از اين تحقيق، براي جابه‌جا کردن اجسام کوچکي مانند يک قطره آب، معادل ۱۶۰ تا ۱۶۵ دسي‌بل توان آکوستيک لازم است. شدت چنين صدايي معادل صداي حاصل از پرتاب يک موشک به فضا است. به همين علت در اين تحقيقات از فرکانس‌هاي بالاتر از ۲۰ کيلوهرتز استفاده شد که براي گوش انسان قابل تشخيص نيست. 
 
دانشمندان در اين تحقيق توانستند آزمايش هاي متعددي را با موفقيت انجام دهند. براي مثال در يک آزمايش دو قطره آب را بلند و با يکديگر مخلوط کردند؛ سپس توانستند آن‌ها را مجددا از هم جدا کنند. 
به اعتقاد محققان هيچ محدوديتي در خصوص ابعاد اشياي قابل انتقال به اين شيوه وجود ندارد، اما با افزايش جرم شي توان بيشتري براي جابه‌جايي آن لازم است. 
 
اين شيوه نوين کاربردهاي بالقوه متعددي دارد. به عنوان نمونه مي‌توان به توليد محلول‌هاي شيميايي خطرناک بدون نياز به ظروف نگه دارنده، توليد محلول‌هاي دارويي، بدون خطر کريستالي شدن و همچنين دارورساني به اندام‌ها اشاره کرد.

----------

